# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A SAFE NEW YEAR TO ALL OF US THAT ARE BLESSED TO OWN THIS REMARKABLE BREED
PIKE(the stud muffin) & I were lucky thanks to his water work to get 4greenheads 2Woody's and a giant black duck that tried his best to drown PIKE(he brought him back 2 hand)this morning
It's duck for Chrismas dinner @ the McCraith household


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We'll be having turkey, but no thanks to our dog... We had to buy it. 

Have a great Christmas dinner!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/merry-christmas.html

Off for a three hour morning walk in the Las Trampas Wilderness Area. 

A HOLY day is any day when we can get lost in the hills. 

Enjoy your Christmas with your red four-legged friends and two-legged family.

RBD


----------

